# King Fly Rod



## stealth14rc (Jan 25, 2010)

Im looking for a good fly rod an reel that will handle Kings, Jacks, Sharks. I will be fishing out my kayak with it. I have a 8 weight TFO for inshore but want a good fly rod an reel for offshore. What would be a good weight?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

9-10WT is best all around for beach run kings, jacks and cobia but I can tell you from personal experience Ryan, careful when landing a big fish on fly from a yak. If the fish makes a sudden run next to you and dives, get the tip down quick, even putting it straight down in the water or else you will break rods like crazy.

Someone here in the fly fishing section has a few for sale unless you are wanting a new one. There are many great makes that you can get for reasonable prices. I have a few Lamson's that I've run through some nice kings, dolphin and blackfin without a glitch and I got great deals on all of them. 

How much are you wanting to spend?


----------



## stealth14rc (Jan 25, 2010)

Chris V said:


> 9-10WT is best all around for beach run kings, jacks and cobia but I can tell you from personal experience Ryan, careful when landing a big fish on fly from a yak. If the fish makes a sudden run next to you and dives, get the tip down quick, even putting it straight down in the water or else you will break rods like crazy.
> 
> Someone here in the fly fishing section has a few for sale unless you are wanting a new one. There are many great makes that you can get for reasonable prices. I have a few Lamson's that I've run through some nice kings, dolphin and blackfin without a glitch and I got great deals on all of them.
> 
> How much are you wanting to spend?


Thanks for the info Chris. An really dont want to spend more that $500.00


----------

